# Revenue code for 11100 - Biopsy of the skin



## Edithcha (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello,

Does anyone know what revenue code to report with CPT code 11100 for a biopsy of the skin?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2017)

It will depend where the service was performed, Treatment room, ER, OR etc. The charge master should list the available options.


----------



## Edithcha (Jun 15, 2017)

The service was provided in the treatment room!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2017)

Likely 0761

https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jea/topics/claim-submission/revenue-codes


----------



## Edithcha (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you!!!!


----------

